# Throat coat tea



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

The kind from Traditional Medicinals, can I drink that while bfing? My throat is so sore and I am craving something hot and soothing. If not, what about the children's Throat coat? Thanks.

Beth


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd cross-reference the ingredients with kellymom's herbal info. There are a couple of helpful pages:

*Herbal Safety for nursing moms
*Herbs to avoid while breastfeeding
*Is this herb safe for nursing moms?

Susun Weed's also got a good list at http://www.motherandchildhealth.com/...void_weed.html

Rosemary Gladstar also has a good list of herbs, their uses, and cautions in her book "Family Herbal".


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

From what I recall on the ingredients of throat coat, I think there are some that are counter indicated for nursing.
It also says on the label that it's not to be used for pregnant/nursing women.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for the links. I ended up having some because my throat was so bad. I had dh talk to one of my LLL leaders first (I had a sleeping baby on my lap), she said it was ok. I looked at the link and all of the herbs are ok with the exception of licorice. Now I wish I hadn't had any, but I only had 1 cup (using 2 tea bags), so it shouldn't be that big of a deal. I think I will just stick to hot water with lemon for now. Any other suggestions for a sore throat (bfing friendly of course







) using stuff most people would have on hand (I don't feel like going out to the store.

Thanks,

Beth


----------



## teeny_bean (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know what Throat Coat Tea is, but the most amazing, soothing recipe for a sore throat is as follows:

one tea bag
grated fresh ginger (or else just use ginger tea)
lemon juice
copious amounts of honey

It can soothe just about any sore throat.







:

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

As far as the licrorice root is concerned...I tend to take that with a bit of a grain of salt. According to Rosemary Gladstar, the studies that indicated a link between increased water retention and thus raise blood pressure levels

Quote:

were done mostly on licorice extracts, licorice candy, and allopathic medicine - not the whole plant or crude preparations made from licorice root.
and

Quote:

Although there are many warnings against using it, it must be remembered that licorice is one of the most widely prescribed herbs in the world; there are very few reported cases of toxicity due to its use. It is generally sfe for children and the elderly, which usually means it's safe for everyone in between.
...but everyone has to determine their own comfort levels as far as it's concerned.

Unfortunately, all of the recipes I have use licorice root in some form.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for the continued replies. Good news....sore throat is gone! Really bad news....horrible unrelenting sinus pain that kept me up all night







: My teeth even hurt. And I am beginning to wonder if it is possible for my face to actually explode, because it feels like it is about to









Beth


----------

